
Dubai's DEWA receives world record low bid to build solar power plant - howard941
https://www.arabianbusiness.com/energy/430319-dubais-dewa-receives-world-record-low-bid-to-build-solar-power-plant
======
chrisbennet
I suspect something like slave labor will be used to build it. They don't have
a great record when it comes to treating their workers very well.

